# New addition to the fleet



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

My brother finally got a piece of equipment that we'll be putting to good use. He got a new holland tc45da with a factory cab and loader. We've been playing with it in the snow for the past couple of days and it's pretty sweet driving a tractor while your sitting in a warm cab listening to the radio. The cab is pretty big for a compact tractor and the ergonomics are great. My brother looked at every brand of tractor that offered a 45hp cab model and he always came back liking the new holland best.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

I've got one.
I must tell you the story though. We bought the first one in June. It was in the shop 5 times in 30 days. I only had it for 5 total days. Every time I took it out, it would break. New transmission housing, new wiring harness. I mean nothing was simple. I finally said, get the NH rep and here's the deal. Either get me another one or give me my money back. That one had 16 hours on it.
They gave me another one.
This one now has about 160 hours on it. 

It's been much much much better, but it's still not nearly put together as well as my TN. Little things fall off here and there. 

Get the BIG bucket. For snow (and manure) I run the bucket from my TN. It's still 6' wide, but it's much deeper. Holds like 3/4 of a yard of snow. Works great. 
Weight the tires. The tractor doesn't weigh enough to really work itself correctly. Weight at least the back tires and it will function a lot better.

The ergo's are great, I agree. 

In really hot weather (at least here at 5000 feet), the air conditioning can't keep up and the tractor slowly overheats. Blowing out the radiator is a screaming PITA. It would be better if it was a turbo model. It needs another 5hp. 

The weatherstripping is for crap, I have had to reglue all of mine, it just slowly comes apart. 

once you go with a cab, you'll never go back.
Enjoy.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Did you get any other attachments for it? Looks great & thats a BIG cab! NH makes good tractors, I've used a TC35 before. (I belive thats the model)


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

nice!! tell him congrats


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

looks sweet are you putting some kind of pusher on it??


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Lonecowboy - I have read about your problems on the other forum. Glad to hear that is behind you. We looked at alot of tractors w/cabs and just liked the NH. the best The loader control alone is great. We we worried about power w/ac so that's why he went with the 45 not the 40. At our elevation it should be ok. We looked closely at kubota but needed to clear an 8' door and the NH. clears by 4+". I undertand what you mean about how it isn't built perfect, we found this out when putting in the radio. It's very nice but the fit and finish leaves a little to be desired. We had to adjust the strike pin on the door to get it to close smoothly. He got a good price though so not a big deal . He got it for$ 30,900 otd. tractor,loader heavy duty quick attach bucket ,grille guard. I don't know what the 2 rear remotes are going to add to the cost but they are on order.



EGLC - your right the cab is very roomy! The tc 45 and 35 are the same size and hydo cap. Just a bigger 4 cylinder instead of the 3 found in the 35.



We only have what you see for attachments as of now, but that will change. We want to get a nice finish mower for a contract we are trying to get. As far as a plow/pusher we are going to do something but not this winter. I like the idea of just using a large bucket though. We could put it on either the tractor or skid loader. 

Thanks for looking, shaun


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

magnatrac;515949 said:


> . He got a good price though so not a big deal . He got it for$ 30,900 otd. tractor,loader heavy duty quick attach bucket ,grille guard. I don't know what the 2 rear remotes are going to add to the cost but they are on order.


F me :angry:
I paid $35,000 OTD, with one remote in June. . (remotes are about 700 bucks each, put hte remotes on BEFORE you weight the tires (you have to take the tires off to do it))



> We only have what you see for attachments as of now, but that will change. We want to get a nice finish mower for a contract we are trying to get. As far as a plow/pusher we are going to do something but not this winter. I like the idea of just using a large bucket though. We could put it on either the tractor or skid loader.
> shaun


Yeah, we use the large bucket cuz it's these itty bitty lots (3 cars, 6 cars, I mean TINY) and lots of backdragging. A small pusher would be the way to go if you don't have to backdrag. I put the large bucket on as a lark "hey, hold my beer, let's see if this fits" and it did!!!
Ergonomically they really are great, some other things they need some help on.


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

I looked at at New Holland and am leaning towards the Kubota 5740 for the build quality and the turbo.... anybody been in both?


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Kubota was are second choice we actually just flipped one to get this L2650. The kubota wouldn't clear our door like we wanted it to. They have alot of power but I really don't care for the foot control on the hydro trans. with the brake right there. I just prefer the two seperate pedals. They are nice tractors, but the visability on the NH. is hard to beat. It is very compact,easy to see what you doing !!! The local NH. dealer is great so that helps. The quality of the tractor is good don't get me wrong. If we didn't take the head liner off to put the radio in we wouldn't know. It's really nice just not built as well as a 30k car, then again it's a tractor. 
Thanks for looking !!!


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

The big difference I notice between Kubota and NH is the operator's platform.
If you are a small (ok, regular) sized guy, this won't matter at all.
If you are a big guy, you'll immediately notice that the Kubota feels small. They all do (all the way up to M9000's).
Fine tractors though.


----------



## PMP (Jun 23, 2006)

Nice Unit. I just bought the Mahindra 4510 Cab with three hyd. loops to the rear. I have been impressed with the unit this winter. Added a 74" Puma Snowblower with Hyd. chute and dripper.
Loader on one end and snowblower on the other. Does not matter if I am coming or going.


----------

